# Brand new Dynaphos light shell for FREE?!?! Thank you!!! C&C Welcome



## KAikens318 (Jul 24, 2011)

I found an ad for a free camera bag (which ended up being a GORGEOUS custom made leather designer bag) and a light shell for free. I had no idea what a light shell was, but it is awesome!


DYNAPHOS DPL-004L COLLAPSIBLE LIGHTSHELL DPL-004L - Henry's best camera store in Canada

So I played with the new ring I bought and this is what I came up with for my first time using it. I need more products!!!








I know there is a halo around the ring. This is due to the fact that I shot this in the white tent on top of my laptop to get the reflection, so I selected the ring with the magic wand and turned everything black. I still have to work on getting that technique right.


----------

